# New 1911



## TheWoodCrafter (Dec 22, 2012)

Just jailed I Citadel 1911 FS 45ACP.

It was cheap but it is my first 1911.

Can't wait to shot it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TheWoodCrafter said:


> Just jailed I Citadel 1911 FS 45ACP.
> 
> It was cheap but it is my first 1911.
> 
> Can't wait to shot it.


I'm not familiar with the brand or the model.

What did it do for you to justify jailing it? :watching:


----------



## KampfJaeger (Sep 25, 2013)

You will be pleased. RIA makes a fine Government Model copy. I buy them because they're as reliable as Colts and Springers, and I'm not afraid to have work done on them and modify them outside the factory custom shops. I don't care if non-factory modifications devalue them, and I feel better dropping in a threaded barrel or retuning them where I would never do that to a Colt. They're just good shooters that have no collectibility factor, and probably won't while I'm alive. 

If we could just get them to reduce the size of their roll marks by a factor of 4 I'd be allot happier. I don't care for nickel or other flashy firearms, and I certainly don't like it when a maker turns their slide into a billboard. They may be proud of their brand, but subtly and reputation sells more firearms than obnoxiously large roll marks filled with paint.

You know the .45 ACP was made specifically for the Spanish American war in the Philippines. Does anyone else find it ironic that they're selling us so many of the guns that subdued the Morrows, and made their name killing Philippinos? You'd think they'd view the 1911 like Dracula views a cross, but they've got JMBs design figured out and they run like a top.


----------



## TheWoodCrafter (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry.
The term "jailed" is what we use here in California when we start our 10 cooling off (waiting) period.

The pin-heads here in California thought a 10 day cooling off period was a good idea since everyone that buys a gun is pissed off at someone.


It will not be a heirloom but it should be fun to shoot and it doesn't look bad either.
Bought a model with rosewood grips.


----------



## KampfJaeger (Sep 25, 2013)

Why don't you make your own grips "The Wood Crafter"?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

TheWoodCrafter said:


> Sorry.
> The term "jailed" is what we use here in California when we start our 10 cooling off (waiting) period.
> 
> The pin-heads here in California thought a 10 day cooling off period was a good idea since everyone that buys a gun is pissed off at someone.
> ...


Don't mind me. I'm obviously out of the loop.

And congrats on the new gun, enjoy and be safe.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Grips for the 1911 are pretty easy to make.
I was a leathersmith, not a "WoodCrafter," but I've made nice grips for my Star PD (similar to a 1911) out of beautiful birdseye maple.

They smelled really nice, as I worked on them: kind of sweet, with cinnamon overtones.



(I've made a rifle stock, too. It was very difficult, and I won't ever do it again.)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Grips for the 1911 are pretty easy to make.
> I was a leathersmith, not a "WoodCrafter," but I've made nice grips for my Star PD (similar to a 1911) out of beautiful birdseye maple.
> 
> They smelled really nice, as I worked on them: kind of sweet, with cinnamon overtones.
> ...


sounds great on pancakes,
can you find any screws that smell like bacon.
sorry, had to say it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...
Buttermilk waffles, with melted butter and maple-wood sanding swarf: Yum!

Lemme know how it comes out.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hmmm...
> Buttermilk waffles, with melted butter and maple-wood sanding swarf: Yum!
> 
> Lemme know how it comes out.


My diet has changed, or I should say my digestive system has changed . But I can still enjoy the sweet smell of natural maple, bacon . 
It would be a satisfaction to my senses before I turned my aggressor to TOAST! Minus the butter. Unless I started , oh forget it...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Strawberry Eggos and Mrs. Buttersworth's syrup.............:drooling:


----------

